# Different brands of Lactulose



## aaandrew (Jan 3, 2012)

I have recently moved from Canada to England, where I have had to change the brand of Lactulose I take. In Canada I used a brand called PMS-Lactulose from Shoppers Drug Mart, which worked perfectly for me. For months I had regular, normal BMs... now in England I have tried two different brands (one from ASDA and one from Boots), none of which have worked. I was wondering if the different brands could be affecting this?Thanks.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

The last time i took some, was tuesday morning of this week, the first thing in the morning. Before then, i'd not had any since 2008. I thought it may work better if i took it just before breakfast, as then you have all day for it to absorb what you've eaten and drank. Last time, it felt quite lubricated when i did a stool, after having diahorrea the whole day. I was quite impressed with how i wasn't in much pain while i passed it. The stool was smaller in size, too. So none of those awful melon-sized poops. lol. It still smelt really toxic, all the same. I hate when i smell like toxic chemical. I'd choose to use it again for anaesthetic reasons.


----------

